# Is My Dog Gay?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My one year old female is about 12 days into her heat. I have a male here that's a year and a half old. I've been through other heats before with male - female dogs in the same household. They are usually going nuts.

Both these guys are very calm. I always keep one or the other crated when they are together. The male will sniff around but other than that no big deal. 

I take them out together to play ball and they are more interested in the ball or me.

Strange??


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

This is just my opinion. I would not let them out together if you think your female is in heat. All you have to do is turn your head and you will get a tie. I also do not feel you want to breed your one year old female so keep them seperate. No matter how much you watch them sometimes you can not prevent mother nature from doing her thing. I am not sure about the behavior but my guess would be she is going out or not really in heat.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

my guess is she is not ready to breed. if he is not interested its not time. when the time is right he will try harder. if you dont want them bred which its sounds like your being responsible and not trying to breed them then I would let them have no contact until she is out of heat. like daniel said it only takes a second


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

She will not be bred. There is absolutely zero head turning when I play ball with them. Otherwise they are separated full time.

If he starts showing any degree of elevated interest then ball playing is history. I know exactly where they both are at all times.

There are strict orders in my family that I control all crate changes during this heat cycle.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL LOL LOL

They could be as gay as a Liza Minelli loving, color coordinated, interior desinging, bell bottomed,shuffle walking man. No offense


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Degale said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> 
> They could be as gay as a Liza Minelli loving, color coordinated, interior desinging, bell bottomed,shuffle walking man. No offense



:lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I had people bring a female to me for stud service once. She had discharge. The male sniffed her and went and laid down. I pulled another male out outmof curiosity and he did the same thing. I told the people she wasn't in heat, discharge or not. They took her to the vet and she had a mild bladder infection.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I watched the same happen with the father of my Briard. I accompanied the breeder to the stud (?) and the owner (female) was very embarrassed that "Stud No. 1" wasn't interested. She was horrified. A male that doesn't want to do what it should!!

My colleague, her husband, came home and said "she's not ready" - t hat's all there is to it.

A day or two later, it all worked out.. That's how I got my Briard.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

The male is either not mature enough or she is simply not ready. I have some dogs that ovulate around day 9 and others that don't ovulate until day 16.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Some males go crazy from day one but others don't pay much attention till prime time for breeding.
When she stops showing color that is "generally" the right time.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The other "pairs" I owned or been involved with acted different. These 2 a definitely more laid back than what I've seen before.

Discharge color is changing now, Bob.

Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

you haven't had dutchies before...

But, your dog is still young and unexperienced. She wasn't yet on her "high days", that all can count. If we have a female in heat the males are midly intrested -enough to know to check if a female started bleeding- and very intrested in her high days. This is for all our males: a young, inexperienced male (1.5 yr), our now neutered stud and stud.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

He ain't gay! That's what I get for talking to soon. She is there now. He is going so nuts he would probably "do" me if I let him. Of course then he would be gay. :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's a question along those heat lines:
My female I hope was bred, She shows no signs except maybe a little bigger than she was. She, If tie worked, would be due the 10th this month. Yesterday she wouldn't leave my male alone. She would hump him. I had to physically push her off several times. What's up with that????????


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jerry - I don't know the answer to your question, but when my female was getting close to starting her heat she would regularly hump my uninterested male.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_
"My female I hope was bred, She shows no signs except maybe a little bigger than she was. She, If tie worked, would be due the 10th this month. Yesterday she wouldn't leave my male alone. She would hump him. I had to physically push her off several times. What's up with that????????_ "


maybe Hormones...raging hormones!!


----------

